
Stimulus Spend Data Coming via Feeds - babyshake
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/stimulus_spend_data_coming_via.php
======
timf
The quote in the article should continue on because the feeds are not strictly
required is the way it reads to me from the PDF (the article states they are
required).

" _If an agency is immediately unable to publish feeds, the agency should post
each near term information flow (major communications, formula block grant
allocations, weekly reports) to a URL directory convention suggested below_ "

(something that is likely scrapable into a feed by someone else)

But anyhow, open data: word up.

